# Turning Tool Roll



## healeydays (Apr 29, 2013)

Folks,

I am going to be traveling a bit with tools and am wondering if there is a good source for a quality turning tool roll for full sized tools?

Mike B


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry I didn't know this the other day... I have one I'm not using I would have put in with the mag pods. It isn't anything special, but it can be free! I'll try to remember to take a pic tonight. If it looks like what you might want, I'll ship it to you and if you don't want it you can ship it back with a pod casting.


----------



## scrimman (Apr 29, 2013)

I had to make my own.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2013)

Packard woodworks sells em.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/leatherturningtoolroll.aspx

$70 but nice leather

Lee Valley tool has one too.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=56743&cat=1,330,56743

But it's polyester.

Headed anywhere interesting? (this is a loaded question concerning the opportunity of you picking up some odd wood from wherever your headed and maybe making a trade with you lol.


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Packard woodworks sells em.



I'm pretty sure this is the one I have... of course mine's a good deal dustier! It isn't anything special, just canvas. I forgot to get a pic, but here us one from the packard site.
[attachment=24090]


----------



## healeydays (Apr 29, 2013)

That's what I'm looking for. Let's swap a few blanks for the roll


----------



## healeydays (Apr 29, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> .Headed anywhere interesting? (this is a loaded question concerning the opportunity of you picking up some odd wood from wherever your headed and maybe making a trade with you lol.



Nowhere special. Taking a class on turning and other stuff and I want to bring my own tools...


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 29, 2013)

healeydays said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > .Headed anywhere interesting? (this is a loaded question concerning the opportunity of you picking up some odd wood from wherever your headed and maybe making a trade with you lol.
> ...



Nice, are you learning at the Homestead Woodworking School in Newmarket? or somewhere else?


----------



## healeydays (Apr 30, 2013)

No, too far a drive for my taste after work. Going over to VT to work with a friend of the family. 

Gonna learn some artsy type stuff...

http://www.angelfire.com/art2/illanajoffrey/images2/colortwigbowl1.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/art2/illanajoffrey/09pic/tc.jpg


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 30, 2013)

healeydays said:


> No, too far a drive for my taste after work. Going over to VT to work with a friend of the family.
> 
> Gonna learn some artsy type stuff...
> 
> ...



Ok those are just plain neat.


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2013)

Finally dried up enough to collect pods. I hope they're not deteriorating too much, but got 2/3 of an lfrb full + the tool roll. Should get it in the mail Monday.
Henry


----------

